# Does it cost to find out the sex now?



## Steff (Aug 13, 2011)

Not having had a baby in 10 years, i was shocked to find a mate of mines daughter would of had to pay ?75 to find out the sex of the baby, is that a countrywide thing does anyone know?


----------



## staceyc (Aug 13, 2011)

not that i know of , i was asked at the scan i i wanted to find out i said no. 
is she having a 3d scan they are quite accurate. 
the scan you have at 20 weeks  im sure they couldnt charge you tell tell the sex as they can still get it wrong


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 13, 2011)

staceyc said:


> the scan you have at 20 weeks  im sure they couldnt charge you tell tell the sex as they can still get it wrong


 Youre not wrong there i was told Josh was a girl at 20 weeks it was only at a scan at 32 weeks we found out HE wasnt lol


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 13, 2011)

No they don't charge at the 20 week scan.  They ask for a donation if you have photos of baby but not for telling sex.


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2011)

staceyc said:


> not that i know of , i was asked at the scan i i wanted to find out i said no.
> is she having a 3d scan they are quite accurate.
> the scan you have at 20 weeks  im sure they couldnt charge you tell tell the sex as they can still get it wrong



Yes she is, she definetly paid ?75 this is the Shropshire area

maybe she will be entitled to a refund if its wrong


----------



## Monkey (Aug 13, 2011)

If she's had a private scan she'll have paid - I think in some areas they refuse to tell you the sex, so she may have opted to go privately and find out.


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2011)

Monkey said:


> If she's had a private scan she'll have paid - I think in some areas they refuse to tell you the sex, so she may have opted to go privately and find out.



Thanks Monkey that must be the case, crikey ?75 is way to steep thats alot of  baby growers lol.


----------



## Lizzzie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sometimes you just can't tell the sex from a scan (position of baby) so you might have to pay for another or go private if you really wanted to know?


----------

